

How the FDA Fails to Curb Antibiotic Overuse - RougeFemme
http://www.healthline.com/health/antibiotics/epidemic-overuse

======
MaysonL
Such an old and depressing story. Why is this misuse of antibiotics allowed?
Political influence.

